# Sent out over 500 rest assured free!



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

What is Rest Assured?


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

first ive heard of it!!!


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*rest assured*

interested, can you email me some pic's @ [email protected]


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Sent you an email to get an address to send payment too.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

You can send me a couple and I'll give'm to the 2 dealers around here, heck, you don't even have to give me one either!!!!


----------



## azArcher2 (Sep 20, 2005)

*rest*

is this offer still available?

let me know, thanks, eric


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

First I've heard of it as well. I rep for a couple other companies in the greater Cincinnati area...If you would like for me to contact some local dealers for you just PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## wvbownut (Aug 15, 2003)

*i'll try it*

send me two of them and I'll give one to the local archery dealer around here. It is the first I've heard of this giveaway also. Let me know if I can help you out.


----------



## Revman (Apr 22, 2005)

*Rest*

I'll be happy to try one out then give it to: Strictly Fishing, Plainfield, IL.
They are an archery shop as well as the local fishing store. Scott is the owner/operator.

Revman


----------



## dorris (Aug 30, 2006)

hello everyone i reccieved my rest assured in the mail and gave one to my local archery shop guy these are neat little gadgets that align your arrow height and windage there pretty neat , well worth haveing in your archey box they are pretty simple and do the work quickly . anyone out there needs to get one , I do not know this person at all I am just giving a little feedback on his product it works . thanks man whish you luck . Jeff Dorris


----------



## macgyver (Apr 16, 2006)

Your offer is still up?
[email protected]


----------



## ALASKA MIKE (Jul 13, 2002)

check pm's


----------



## Rockn9858 (Jan 20, 2006)

I would be more than happy to hand out a few at the dealerships in Albuquerque NM. Sent PM


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

ill take one and get it to the dealers around here for you. first ive heard of it would like to see it. send me a PM and ill get you the info


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

*First i heard of it*

If you send me a few then I will use one and get the other to Mountain Archery in Rexburg, Idaho. They are a family run business and I am sure the whole family will try it out if I take one in. 

[email protected] for my mailing info and we can talk more that way too.


----------



## stickbowguy (Sep 28, 2004)

I would take 2 of those to give to my archery shop. Let me know if your still doing it.


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

I would be willing to give one to my local shop, Simon Peters Sporting Goods.
Let me know if you are still sending them out.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

If you are thinking internationally, I will give one to the largest Archery/Fishing/Hunting store in town here. Also send along company details so that they can contact you.... name, address, website, etc.

I live in Victoria, B.C.....which is on Vancouver Island. Victoria is also the capital of the province.

PM me for my mailing address.:secret: 

Here's a wild thought......why not "promo" a rest directly to the store? It's called Island Outfitters and is on Douglas St. in Victoria. Do a search for the details as I don't have the store address handy.

p.s.
My offer still stands - I'll give it directly into the hands of the archery expert on staff.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

bartman said:


> I posted that I would give a couple Rest Assured to anybody that would like to be on the staff if they would give one to a dealer and keep the other. I only had one dealer call and order some.



Seems strange to me as well but then again maybe not as I sent you the address of my shop and a copy of my tax I.D. # and never received anything from you...


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*wow*



GSLAM95 said:


> Seems strange to me as well but then again maybe not as I sent you the address of my shop and a copy of my tax I.D. # and never received anything from you...


When i got your info I have already sent out my limit of Rest Assured. I am not sending out anymore free RA's at this time. Thanks!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

bartman said:


> When i got your info I have already sent out my limit of Rest Assured. I am not sending out anymore free RA's at this time. Thanks!



I don't blame you either!!!! Not saying that some didn't do what they were suppose to do but I would guess few actually did!!!


----------



## HOYT-usa (Mar 24, 2006)

*Rest Assures*

I work for an Archery Pro Shop and if the offer is still available, I would be interested in getting them in the shop. And I have to admit, I never heard of this product. You can contact me at [email protected] with some info or pix. We are always open for new product.

Thanks,
HOYT-usa


----------



## huntnman (Nov 23, 2006)

We have a great pro shop here in Coloardo (archery in the wild) I'd take them one or two, and one for myself if your still sending. Please e-mail me for address info, [email protected]


----------



## jimg (Apr 17, 2004)

I bought two of them at an ASA this summer. I have the rest assured on both of my target bows. This is a great product to have. 


I will use it on every bow I use from here on out.

Jim G


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

Shoot me a couple. I have an archery shop here that has just opened.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*doesnt anyone read entire submissions*

I AM PRETTY SURE THIS MEANS HE THANKS YOU FOR THE INTEREST BUT ISNT SENDING OUT FREE PROMO'S AT THIS TIME.
They are not expensive so order one, I did !


bartman said:


> When i got your info I have already sent out my limit of Rest Assured. I am not sending out anymore free RA's at this time. Thanks!


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

*Still Available?*

Sending PM

Thanks


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

*Website????*

I's love to take a look at this product, as it apears there is plenty of intrest here on AT....Pictures,descriptions, functions????


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

skiatookbandman said:


> I's love to take a look at this product, as it apears there is plenty of intrest here on AT....Pictures,descriptions, functions????


Bump for Bart.
I bought one of Barts Rest Assured's when he first showed them to us here on AT ........ I still use mine everytime I set up a bow ....... It's funny how the Simplest of tools usually work the Best......... "Anyone" can set the center shot and Height using Barts Rest Assured.
Sorry I missed your offer Bart, but ain't no one gettin mine  

A few old pics I used on another thread.
Rest Assured


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

If you can insert a rod in a hole, you can set your arrows height .... even I can do it :tongue:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I used it the other day worked pretty good for me.


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

Setting the center shot is even easier...... just move the rest until the Rest Assured head lies flat along the arrow ...... you just spent five minutes setting your height and center shot........ now go shoot your bow and save that $150.00 you were thinking about spending on a lazer so you could spend half a day calibrating it ...... been there and done that :embara: 
Thanks Bart for a handy little tool that works the best and is so simple to use. WR


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bubbahunts (Feb 26, 2003)

*rest assured*

Hello Bart, If you can send me a couple I'll give one to the pro shop I shoot for. I've seen the rest assured on here and think its a winner. You can e-mail me at [email protected] Thanks Bubba


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

WR said:


> Setting the center shot is even easier...... just move the rest until the Rest Assured head lies flat along the arrow ...... you just spent five minutes setting your height and center shot........ now go shoot your bow and save that $150.00 you were thinking about spending on a lazer so you could spend half a day calibrating it ...... been there and done that :embara:
> Thanks Bart for a handy little tool that works the best and is so simple to use. WR


I don't get this part though. Wouldn't it be possible to have the Rest Assured in some other position other than true center? I can understand of course, if true center had been confirmed with some other device beforehand and the position marked on the Rest Assured but how does one determine centershot with the Rest Assured alone.  Thinking hard.


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

Progen said:


> I don't get this part though. Wouldn't it be possible to have the Rest Assured in some other position other than true center? I can understand of course, if true center had been confirmed with some other device beforehand and the position marked on the Rest Assured but how does one determine centershot with the Rest Assured alone.  Thinking hard.


Progen, the Rest Assured is squaring the arrow to the riser and when the flat head of the Rest Assured is flat (square) with the arrow, the front & back of the arrow will be at equal distance from the riser ...... Center Shot, No other tools needed.

There are alot of ways to set your center shot but the Rest Assured is the easiest & quickest outside of eyeballing your center shot and it's cheap and takes the guess work out of it.

If you know pretty close what your center shot measurement is, an old tape measure works well....... but how many times have you set up an unknown bow.

Good lazers work well also.... Do you have a good one? Clamp the lazer in the middle of a 4 foot "Straight edge" ....... now run the beam from one end to the other ...... is the beam of light on the straight edge at both ends?? "IF" you have a really good lazer you will be able to tune it to the straight edge. But, $10.00 or $200.00 ....... y'all decide.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Okay, I read through the thread but I must not be seeing it. How do I order one? I am willing to pay for one, maybe even two (one for a friend) 

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

One eye said:


> Okay, I read through the thread but I must not be seeing it. How do I order one? I am willing to pay for one, maybe even two (one for a friend)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Dan


$12.95 free shipping in U.S.
Bart Lawhorn
4910 State Route 545
Ashalnd, Ohio 4805


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok I'm embarrass for the longest time I did "not get it" however for some reason I know see the light but before I order some my next question… I know it may be dumb but bare with me 

I assume the bolt stays on the bow/rest permanently?? In essence you can do a double check anytime??


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

centerx said:


> ...
> I assume the bolt stays on the bow/rest permanently?? In essence you can do a double check anytime??


This part I know.  It is to be removed!!! The shaft will flex in more than just the theoretically assumed vertical plane as it moves past the rest and you wouldn't want something fixed to prevent that.


Thanks, WR. I get it now. Didn't think about the shaft being flat along that part of the Rest Assured device until you mentioned it.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*what?*

After the rest is set, remove the pin and block before shooting, but leave the bolt in place.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

So in all reality you only need one "device" and as many bolts as you have bows.

Can you order them this way a package of 4 bolts with one "device" for example??

Either way I'm getting some just curious to the options


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

WR said:


> $12.95 free shipping in U.S.
> Bart Lawhorn
> 4910 State Route 545
> Ashalnd, Ohio 4805


Thanks. My payment will be headed to you today or tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Ra*

The Rest Assured will only be sold until the ATA show and then you will have to get them from a dealer. I will sell the Rest Assured to you for;
$12.95 Rest Assured
$6.95 Extra Bolt
Free shipping in US 
I know, the price is going up!:smile: 
The Shock Stop System will be out after the ATA:thumbs_up 
The Rest Assured Rest soon after that:thumbs_up


----------



## Jason Shore (Dec 28, 2003)

bartman said:


> The Shock Stop System will be out after the ATA:thumbs_up


Bart
Can you please add my name to one of the first sss for a A7
Thanks:darkbeer: Jason


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------

